# Shimano WH-RS10 Wheels - Any good?



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

*Shimano WH-RS10 *

I'm considering getting a new bike that comes with these wheels and know nothing about them, except that they are described as "mid-level." 

Since I don't plan on using them, I was wondering what wheelset they are comparable to, and what I could realistically expect for them on eBay or Craigslist. 

Anyone know?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

They are comparable to last year's WH-R500. 

Good luck selling them.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

rogger said:


> comparable to last year's WH-R500.


That bad, huh? Strange they would put them on a DA bike.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

Look on e-bay at the shimano w-hr560. Bicycling magazine mentions them in the latest issue which may hel with sales.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sacha said:


> That bad, huh? Strange they would put them on a DA bike.


I guess 'that bad' is a relative term, but they weigh in at 1848/ pair and are spec'd on numerous $2500 bikes. I'd say $250 - $300 would be a fair price.

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/catalog...<>ast_id=1408474395181667&bmUID=1202776365690


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dinospidey (Nov 18, 2007)

Ive got a pair thats about to go on sale....


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

ProBikeKit has the RS10 Wheelset for $175 !!!


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

You looking at the Spec Tarmac Comp?
Those were the stock wheels that came on that bike(got it in September)... They weigh a tone(as cited above). I got a set of Xero XR-1s for $230 shipped that weight 1540g.
Have fun selling them.


Craig


----------

